# Newbie question - italian dark roast strength, beans, medium roast



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I've come to realise I know 'not a lot' about beans!

I generally buy Italian blend/roast beans from the Supermarket. As I prefer strong coffee, I usually look for strength 5 for example.

I notice the majority of beans on sites like Rave etc, are medium roast.

If you liked strong coffee, would you buy the strongest beans you can, or would you buy medium roast and pull less water through when brewing?

I'm not going to start weighing beans, as it seems a faff. I just want to grind and drink ;-)

My new grinder has a doser, which I've currently removed, as I don't like the idea of coffee hanging around in the doser, until the next time I use it, although It seems quite convenient... to measure the coffee... well... once set-up properly!

w


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What do you mean by strong?


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Erh not weak... Sorry! hahaha

I suppose strong, fairly bitter, weighty I suppose.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Roasty? Intense flavours like dark chocolate?


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Difficult for me to think in those terms... I'm not one of those that can identify vanilla and hollyhocks in wine... can't say I've noticed chocolate flavours in my coffee... occasionally the smell of old ashtrays, when I've forgotten to empty the porta filter!... although I would probably say yes to the intense angle.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffee compass is one of the go to roasters for people who prefer dark beans, check them out


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Limini is on your doorstep in Bradford, they dark roast, try their Limini blend first.

Ian


----------



## El Cabron (Nov 23, 2013)

What i've found to be the strongest tasting beans i've tried are monsooned malabar and old brown java, they put hairs on your chest mate.


----------

